# White GT-185 hydro engine stopped



## annantv (Apr 23, 2009)

This is my neighbors lawn mower that I borrowed (mine is in the shop). I was mowing about 45 minutes when the engine just stopped. I made sure the blades where off and when I turned the key nothing happened. It acted like the battery was completely dead (which it was bought Oct 08). Even the lights would not come on. I put it in the garage and put a battery charger on it overnight, but still nothing.

My neighbor says the same thing happened at the end of the season last year. The mower went into the shop and they paid $1000 to get all new wiring and whatever else the shop did to "fix" the problem. They've had this mower for 10+ years and last year was the first time this happened.

Any ideas/suggestions on why an engine would stop while mowing?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well 1000 seems over the top for a MTD mower. After all how could the repair be 1000? Sounds like you have a big issue if it cost that much. Did the mower stop, and the engine just slowly wound down to a stop, or did it just stop in the blink of your eye? Sound like a bad ground maybe? I am interested in the work they did, can you get an invoice of what they did....??

Thanks I look forward to hearing about the repair... Check the ground, sounds like the tractor isnt getting power to the necessities.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Also check your safety switches. I had a mower that the safety switch on the sea would sometimes come loose and not be compressed enough. This would also make it not restart. Did you check the voltage at the battery or try jump starting it?


----------



## annantv (Apr 23, 2009)

They said they only changed the fuse and now it works. Neighbor was out mowing over the weekend.


----------



## lastinline (Aug 16, 2021)

i have white gt 185 and had battery and starter problems fixed that and now no fire ,changed ground location and still no fire any suggestions


----------



## lastinline (Aug 16, 2021)

tired different ignition switch and solenoid still no fire


----------

